# Carbohydrates help needed - ASDA Sliced Tiger Chest



## mum2westiesGill (Oct 8, 2012)

How (without weighing) would you work out how many carbs are in each slice? The packet is one of those clear ones so does not have nutritional values on. I've got the carbs and cals book but it dosen't seem to have any bread like this in it


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 8, 2012)

My guess... White bread is almost entirely made from white flour.

White flour tends to be approx 70g CHO per 100g.

Weigh a slice and times by 0.7 and you won't be too far off.

If you have no scales, but know the entire weight of the loaf, calculate the total and divide by number of slices (making guessed allowance for variation in slice size at the ends).

If all else fails...

Most sliced loaves of bread are 15-20g CHO per slice, use that as a reference point to guestimate the count by eye.


----------



## Copepod (Oct 8, 2012)

If it's the sort of bread I'm thinking about, the diameter of the bread changes along its length, being torpedo shaped. Being sliced, you don't have to allow for variation in how thick you cut the bread, but I think that weighing is the only way to be sure. Once you know what a typical slice weighs, you can calculate CHO content and then guessimate CHO content of future slices.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Oct 8, 2012)

Tiger Bread (Asda) 
Serving Size: 2 slices, Calories: 141, Fat: 1.3g, Carbs: 27.9g, Protein: 4.4g 

The wonders of google


----------



## delb t (Oct 9, 2012)

In addition -asda have a folder at the back of the bakery- as do M and S which has the carbs for each of their bakery goods -I have asked on a couple of occasions  for pannines, doughnuts -{ a treat] and the staff are always happy to help


----------

